# Kill La Kill Beta Skin



## dream (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi, everyone.  Since gaining forum skin powers in January I've had the desire to create new forum skins.  With Kill la Kill being a fairly popular anime lately I decided to make a skin based off of it.  

The skin is still in beta and thus subject to change but it should be pretty usable.



Let me know about any bugs or anything you would like improved/changed.  Also, if you are in the No Skin usergroup please leave it as that usergroup conflicts with this skin.  

I'll like to thank Blue, Vino, and Trey/LOS/Noname for helping shape this skin, I made the actual skin but those three were the driving forces behind its design.


----------



## Mako (Mar 1, 2014)

No complaints so far. I'm really enjoying the theme.


----------



## teddy (Mar 1, 2014)

I like it. good job


----------



## Fujita (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice skin

I like the color scheme and the banner (and the life fibers )

I had to turn on the Kakashi skin fix thing or else it seriously fucked up the blogs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2014)

great skin is great man much appreciated.


----------



## dream (Mar 1, 2014)

Shit, knew that I forgot something.  I'll fix the blogs tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 1, 2014)

i like the colors, i feel the color of the links are to light, and the actual blocks of the sections are too large idk


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Chad (Mar 1, 2014)

No Satsuki?


----------



## Kurou (Mar 1, 2014)

Pretty good.



I've changed my opinion of you preet.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 1, 2014)

Only slightly though


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2014)

^


----------



## dream (Mar 1, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Only slightly though



Better than nothing.


----------



## Tapion (Mar 1, 2014)

wonderful...I hope in the future you do a nudist beach/elite four skin lol of some sort.


----------



## Chad (Mar 1, 2014)

^ A Sanageyama skin would be tits.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 1, 2014)

No real complaints to be had.

Only a couple of things which are minor and probably would be tolerable regardless and thus doesn't really need to be addressed but if you do, awesome.

1. The width being maybe 25 pixels too wide so that it has that annoying scrolly bar on the bottom when I have it half screened (as I usually browse)
2. Your Ad Here at the top and bottom of the page despite me having adblock.


I didn't even really notice number 2 on the Sasuke skin but its more visible here.

If you know a way I can get rid of that via the adblock, that'd work too.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 1, 2014)

Another issue I noticed is you know how on the main page, you can click the forum icons and that'd mark it as read? These don't.

Mind you I never do that anyway but I just noticed it doesn't.


----------



## Azula (Mar 1, 2014)

nice


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 1, 2014)

This is the greatest day of my life ;-; thanks Blue, Vino, and Trey, LOS, and Noname!


----------



## Selva (Mar 1, 2014)

looks pretty neat, thanks <3


----------



## eluna (Mar 1, 2014)

Awesome job Dream thanks


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 1, 2014)

Glad you like it guys.


----------



## CrazyAries (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks Dream, Blue, Vino, and Trey/LOS/Noname.

This skin is awesome.


----------



## Jacob Shekelstein (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks too rough and amateurish.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc7EcuqVhPE[/YOUTUBE]

This skin is great.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 1, 2014)

Indeed, thanks for the excellent skin!


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 1, 2014)

Not bad. I wasn't expecting much, so I'm pretty surprised.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 1, 2014)

Are you taking our dream, and running with it Dr-OHSHIT! That's your name too now.


----------



## ̣ (Mar 1, 2014)

Want to try to implement a texture for the primary background.


----------



## John Sheppard (Mar 1, 2014)

We want a Satsuki themed skin too please.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2014)

Jacob Shekelstein said:


> Looks too rough and amateurish.



Make a better one then.



Azzrael said:


> We want a Satsuki themed skin too please.



Stop being greedy.


----------



## Roman (Mar 1, 2014)

No complaints from me at all. Thanks for this great skin <3 <3 <3


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 1, 2014)

If I had to complain about something...
- Contrast between letters and gray background is too low.
- board headlines shouldn't be animated
- it's too overwhelmingly gray. It doesn't look good.
- darker red elements don't match. The lighter red elements have a good colour, but are too flat compared to the top menu bar (register, FAQ, etc), which looks very good (besides colour)
- buttons don't look good, they just don't fit. Also look like the text inside was about to spill

Kickass banner, though

//HbS


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> If I had to complain about something...
> - Contrast between letters and gray background is too low.
> - board headlines shouldn't be animated
> - it's too overwhelmingly gray. It doesn't look good.
> ...



Fantastic, Dream. Thank you.

I have to agree with Hbs on pretty much all of his suggestions. Still freakin' fantastic.


----------



## Mako (Mar 1, 2014)

Jacob Shekelstein said:


> Looks too rough and amateurish.



Says the one using Comic-Sans.


----------



## Ral (Mar 1, 2014)

Sunny: 




Also Dream I love the skin, user info just needs to be centered then I'd be golden.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 1, 2014)

Best skin the forum:  KL/K 11/10

my only 'complaint' is that its not wider
however this is personal preference as i like wider skins/posts etc

Slick / Simple / Great color set / wicked banner


----------



## JoJo (Mar 1, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> Best skin the forum:  KL/K 11/10
> 
> my only 'complaint' is that its not wider
> however this is personal preference as i like wider skins/posts etc
> ...



I agree with that to. Except for the wideness. I prefer the slim style.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 1, 2014)

I can finally confidently leave the No Skin usergroup.


----------



## Solace (Mar 1, 2014)

someone mentioned a header yet I see none. my browser likes to fuck with me

lovely skin


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 2, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> my only 'complaint' is that its not wider
> however this is personal preference as i like wider skins/posts etc


It can't be wider. Many people still use low-res screens.

//HbS


----------



## Tsubomii (Mar 2, 2014)

This skin is very pretty *o*


----------



## sworder (Mar 2, 2014)

the animated headlines look flat out silly. it's also weirdly distracting

and yeah there's also like 2 different tones of red that don't match. one looks more like fuschia than red

looks good otherwise


----------



## Jacob Shekelstein (Mar 2, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Make a better one then.



I would if I could. 



Mako said:


> Says the one using Comic-Sans.



Thanks for reminding me. I've been meaning to change it.


----------



## Violence (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow...just wow... :33


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Mar 2, 2014)

I quite like it myself.


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2014)

Ohhhhhh i like the thread gfx thing at the bottom 

and the banner is beautiful, quite nice


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 3, 2014)

This looks badass.


----------



## dream (Mar 3, 2014)

Blogs should be fixed but let me know if I missed some broken images. 



			
				Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> 1. The width being maybe 25 pixels too wide so that it has that annoying scrolly bar on the bottom when I have it half screened (as I usually browse)



I recommend using custom CSS to alter the width, if you need help I would be more than willing to help.



> 2. Your Ad Here at the top and bottom of the page despite me having adblock.


Custom CSS can remove this as well.



> /** Removes the "Your Ad Here Links - Stolen From Golden Circle */
> 
> div#pagenav_menu.vbmenu_popup + div {
> 
> ...





> Another issue I noticed is you know how on the main page, you can click the forum icons and that'd mark it as read? These don't.



Fixed it.



			
				Jacob Shekelstein said:
			
		

> Looks too rough and amateurish.



Well, I am an amateur at this. 



			
				Hbs said:
			
		

> - Contrast between letters and gray background is too low.
> - board headlines shouldn't be animated
> - it's too overwhelmingly gray. It doesn't look good.
> - darker red elements don't match. The lighter red elements have a good colour, but are too flat compared to the top menu bar (register, FAQ, etc), which looks very good (besides colour)
> - buttons don't look good, they just don't fit. Also look like the text inside was about to spill



While I do agree with you when you stay that board headlines shouldn't be animated there are those that really like it.  Also, being overwhelming gray is wonderful. 

I'll see what I can do about the rest when I have time though I probably will leave the text color alone unless more people express dissatisfaction with it.


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow, I fuckin' love this skin.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 7, 2014)

Shut the fuck up, Klue. No one asked you.


----------



## Impact (Mar 7, 2014)

No one asked you either hoho :ignoramus


----------



## Bioness (Mar 8, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> Best skin the forum:  KL/K 11/10
> 
> my only 'complaint' is that its not wider
> however this is personal preference as i like wider skins/posts etc
> ...



I prefer wider as well, I swear there is a way to change it with Stylish so it shows as wide.



Hunted by sister said:


> If I had to complain about something...
> - Contrast between letters and gray background is too low.
> - board headlines shouldn't be animated
> - it's too overwhelmingly gray. It doesn't look good.
> ...





Dream said:


> While I do agree with you when you stay that board headlines shouldn't be animated there are those that really like it.  Also, being overwhelming gray is wonderful.
> 
> I'll see what I can do about the rest when I have time though I probably will leave the text color alone unless more people express dissatisfaction with it.



The red is a bit bothersome as the buttons have a magenta tent to them. Many people just may not notice if they can't differentiate colors that well.

As for the "grayness" of it, if the text could be a bit whiter it would be a slight improvement, however it isn't something major.

Also Dream does this use a lot of the same base or whatever as the Kakashi BETA? "HQ Reputation and Status Orbs" only did the rep on other skins, but with this skin is does the online status as well.


----------



## ̣ (Mar 8, 2014)

It does share borrowed characteristics with the Kakashi skin.


----------



## Xin (Mar 8, 2014)

Especially the "beta".


----------



## Darth (Mar 8, 2014)

the difference between a read and an unread thread is too negligible. it's literally just bolded gray font and it's difficult for me to notice unless i'm staring right at it.


----------



## Darth (Mar 8, 2014)

also the "rate a thread" tool has suddenly disappeared?


----------



## dream (Mar 8, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Also Dream does this use a lot of the same base or whatever as the Kakashi BETA? "HQ Reputation and Status Orbs" only did the rep on other skins, but with this skin is does the online status as well.



Just the images.  The templates is based off of the Orange skin and the header/footer/etc is based off of the Sasuke skin.  



Darth said:


> the difference between a read and an unread thread is too negligible. it's literally just bolded gray font and it's difficult for me to notice unless i'm staring right at it.



I'll change it a bit later.


----------



## Xin (Mar 8, 2014)

Darth said:


> the difference between a read and an unread thread is too negligible. it's literally just bolded gray font and it's difficult for me to notice unless i'm staring right at it.



Yeah, that's the only thing that botheres me as well.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 8, 2014)

I also don't notice when I get a VM or notification to. 

and shut it crocolisa


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> I'll change it a bit later.



how late is "later"? :


----------



## CrazyAries (Mar 19, 2014)

There is an issue with the skin when I go to the Blog Control Panel.  Most of the images for the various options bring up a 404 error image.

This is how it should look like (via the Orange Skin):



It appears all those images are missing for the KLK Beta skin.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2014)

CrazyAries said:


> There is an issue with the skin when I go to the Blog Control Panel.  Most of the images for the various options bring up a 404 error image.
> 
> This is how it should look like (via the Orange Skin):
> 
> ...



Ah, seems like I missed the ones in that area.  Will fix it now  Are there any other broken images?


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2014)

There's this weird glitch where the KlK skin sucks because it isn't wide enough.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2014)

krory said:


> There's this weird glitch where the KlK skin sucks because it isn't wide enough.



You can always use custom css to make it whatever size you want.


----------



## Shodai (Mar 19, 2014)

holy shit this is the edgiest skin ever


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 20, 2014)

I love this skin.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 20, 2014)

This skin is the greatest.  I love it.  I want everyone who was involved in it to know I am grateful to them for making it.


----------



## Cord (Mar 20, 2014)

My avatar blends well with this skin. Maybe I should start using it too. ^_^  Even though I haven't watched Kill la Kill yet.


----------



## CrazyAries (Mar 20, 2014)

Dream said:


> Ah, seems like I missed the ones in that area.  Will fix it now  Are there any other broken images?



Great.  I don't any problems right now.



Eiko said:


> My avatar blends well with this skin. Maybe I should start using it too. ^_^  Even though I haven't watched Kill la Kill yet.



You should give it a try.  I came to watch the show a little late, but it's kind of fun.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 20, 2014)

Lovely avatar, Eiko.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 20, 2014)

*True love*
​


----------



## Cord (Mar 20, 2014)

^


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2014)

Dream said:


> You can always use custom css to make it whatever size you want.



Or you could make it a wide skin so you can stop being a favoritist.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2014)

The dashed lines are a really nice touch. Just noticed them. Very refined/10.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh that skin actually made me disregard Akatsuki skin for the first time since I joined 


feedback: There's not enough contrast between the colors that mark unread and read threads. #A8A8A8 and #7d7d7d are visually close to each other. 
 could be used to lighten the scheme and test for whoever wants to customize it.

 [sp][/sp]
Cosmic singularity?


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2014)

krory said:


> Or you could make it a wide skin so you can stop being a favoritist.



Something like this?:





			
				Stelios said:
			
		

> feedback: There's not enough contrast between the colors that mark unread and read threads. #A8A8A8 and #7d7d7d are visually close to each other.



Ehh...I would prefer to not add more contrast.


----------



## Stelios (Mar 21, 2014)

Dream said:


> Something like this?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's hard to distinguish the read topics from the unread.


Sure if you are at a dark room but If you are sitting at a well-lit room it's not as easy to distinguish between these two.


----------



## sworder (Mar 21, 2014)

Dream said:


> Something like this?:



you should share that awesome skin 

i prefer light ones and i don't mind pink (see my current avatar)


----------



## Monochrome (Apr 15, 2014)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> This skin is the greatest.  I love it.  I want everyone who was involved in it to know I am grateful to them for making it.



I really love the colors (red+black=win), so Thank you really much for this skin. But the reply box is still white


----------



## Rasengan with gatorade (May 26, 2014)

Pretty cool


----------



## Rasengan with gatorade (May 26, 2014)

HOW THE HELL CAN I REMOVE THIS.


----------



## Scizor (May 26, 2014)

This is amazing. Thanks to everyone involved!


----------



## Kanae (May 26, 2014)

It looks great! The life fibers were the perfect touch. I guess I'll be switching skins for the first time in about 4 years, thanks a lot to everyone who hand a hand in this


----------



## u think u know me (May 26, 2014)

good job .


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2014)

Good stuff. I'm gonna stick to "No Skin" but it's good. 



Rasengan with gatorade said:


> Pretty cool





Rasengan with gatorade said:


> HOW THE HELL CAN I REMOVE THIS.



 .


----------



## R00t_Decision (Oct 31, 2014)

Skin is good. Some colours make the columns odd. I would like to see the Header/Title page smaller, takes too long to load every time you click on a new link or header page, even on a fast connection and when the image is cached.


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 1, 2014)

Easily the best skin. Maybe even better than that old Kakashi skin I used to have before the site bugged the fuck out.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 18, 2015)

Skin seems to be broken. Header image and reply buttons are missing.


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2015)

Atlas said:


> Skin seems to be broken. Header image and reply buttons are missing.



Is this still occurring for you?


----------



## scerpers (Nov 21, 2015)

i have a reply button. can't comment on header since i adblocked it


----------



## Atlas (Nov 21, 2015)

@Azathoth Yes, I still have the multiquote button, but it is invisible.

Seems it's adblock conflicting with this skin for some reason.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 24, 2015)

Since this one won't work, is there a different dark skin?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 25, 2015)

Atlas said:


> Since this one won't work, is there a different dark skin?



Officially no, but I think someone created a few custom skins through code.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 25, 2015)

Vino said:


> Officially no, but I think someone created a few custom skins through code.



Thanks! Guess I'll have to get used to this Hellsing skin.


----------



## Hamtaro (Dec 15, 2015)

How hard would it be for someone to take the KLK skin and replace Ryuko with Satsuki in Senketsu?


----------



## Impact (Dec 15, 2015)

Pretty sure they have adds on skin with Satsuki, not sure if there's one with her in Senketsu tho 

Also don't touch the original beta skin


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 16, 2015)

Yeah I made the banner and someone made a modded skin, not sure where it went tho


----------



## Santí (Dec 16, 2015)

HamSloth said:


> How hard would it be for someone to take the KLK skin and replace Ryuko with Satsuki in Senketsu?



As in an awakened Senketu? There's already a custom one with Senketsu dormant. Pretty sure someone like Vino could do it easily if given a render or something.


----------



## Santí (Dec 16, 2015)

Tfw I forget who Senketsu and Juunketsu are 

*Edit:*



Best render I can find, so yeah, mayhaps Vino can create that new banner. If you're having a hard time coding it into Stylish, I can help you with that later.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 17, 2015)

Sant? said:


> Tfw I forget who Senketsu and Juunketsu are
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> ...



I'll get on it later. Do you want the banner to be black or Satsuki ish colours?


----------



## Santí (Dec 17, 2015)

Spoke to Ham about it, he says he wants the original black and red, but just with Satsuki in Senketsu as the banner.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 17, 2015)

Sant? said:


> Spoke to Ham about it, he says he wants the original black and red, but just with Satsuki in Senketsu as the banner.



....so basically a KLK skin with Sastsuki as banner.


----------



## Santí (Dec 17, 2015)

> [12/16/2015 10:42:53 AM] HamSloth: I am using KLK beta but want Satsuki instead of Ryuko
> [12/16/2015 10:43:51 AM] Sant?simo:
> [12/16/2015 10:43:52 AM] Sant?simo: Like this?
> [12/16/2015 10:44:09 AM] HamSloth: I want the red
> ...



That's how I'm interpeting it


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2016)

images not appearing for the KLK skin except for avatars.


----------



## Brian (Jan 24, 2016)

Man stop this Kill la Kill shit and make a One Punch Man skin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Santí (Jan 24, 2016)

Tatsumaki skin pls.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Atlas (Jan 24, 2016)

Need more dark skins like this.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 26, 2016)

No complaints from me. Seems to be working good.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah its working for me now.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 4, 2016)

Will the KLK skin be brought back for the new lay out?


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes.


----------

